# Kernel Patch für DVB-T Tuner

## iuvenal

Hallo,

ich benutze den Kernel 2.6.9-rc1 unter Gentoo. Der Tuner für meine TV-Karte (Avermedia DVB-T 711) wir vom Kernel aus nicht unterstützt. Ich habe aber eine *.c Datei gefunden, die diesen Tuner (MT352) unterstützt. Wie bringe ich dem Kernel das ganze jetzt bei? Also wie bekomme ich das als Modul in den Kernel?

----------

## zielscheibe

Gibt doch einen Patch (2.6.7-Kernel)

http://thegeorges.us/mythtv/

Hier noch ein paar Erfahrungen.

http://www.linuxtv.org/mailinglists/linux-dvb/

2004/07-2004/msg00306.html

HTH

----------

## ravage2k

http://linuxtv.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/

per cvs dvb-kernel auschecken und den inhalt des ordners linux nach /usr/src/linux kopieren

danach solle das mt352 frontend als modul auswählbar sein

----------

## iuvenal

danke, also ich habe die aktuellste mt352.c und die neueste Headerdatei genommen...Kconfig und Makefile habe ich selbst um die passenden Einträge ergänzt.....leider lässt sich das ganze nicht snständig kompilieren...hab ich was vergessen?

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC [M]  drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.o

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c: In function `mt352_attach_adapter':

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:829: warning: passing arg 2 of `dvb_register_frontend' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:829: error: too many arguments to function `dvb_register_frontend'

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c: In function `mt352_detach_client':

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:843: warning: passing arg 2 of `dvb_unregister_frontend' from incompatible pointer type

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c: In function `mt352_command':

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:856: error: `FE_REGISTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:856: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:856: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:859: error: `FE_UNREGISTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c: At top level:

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:871: error: `I2C_DRIVERID_DVBFE_MT352' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:871: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.c:871: error: (near initialization for `driver.id')

make[4]: *** [drivers/media/dvb/frontends/mt352.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [drivers/media/dvb/frontends] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/media/dvb] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/media] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

----------

## ravage2k

```
danke, also ich habe die aktuellste mt352.c und die neueste Headerdatei genommen..
```

Du musst den gesamten Ordner kopieren. Nicht nur mt352.

Der gesamte dvb-core ist neuer.

----------

## Aldo

Gibt es irgendwo ein brauchbares HOWTO für diese Karte?

Hab sie auch, aber leider noch nicht zum laufen bekommen.

----------

## ravage2k

```

cd /opt

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv login

Bei der Frage nach dem Passwort einfach Enter drücken.

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co dvb-kernel

cd dvb-kernel/linux

cp -Rf * /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

```

Device Drivers  ---> Multimedia devices  ---> Video For Linux

<M> BT848 Video For Linux

<M> Conexant 2388x (bt878 successor) support

```

```

Device Drivers  ---> Multimedia devices  ---> Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

<M>   DVB Core Support

<M>   Zarlink MT352 based 

<M>   Nebula/Pinnacle PCTV/Twinhan PCI cards

```

make modules modules_install

Dann per modprobe die erstellten modules laden.

(dvb_core, bt878, mt352)

Ich besitze diese Karte nicht und kann es deshalb nicht ausprobieren.

Aber so ungefähr müsste es funktionieren.

----------

## Aldo

Danke!

Soweit hat es nun funktioniert, die Karte wird erkannt und eingebunden.

Ich kann auch "Video in" benutzen und mit xawtv oder mplayer analoges Video anschauen.

Leider habe ich den DVB-Tuner noch nicht an's laufen bekommen.

```
mplayer dvb://<Sendername>
```

 funktioniert nicht, mit xine auch nicht...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Eine channels.conf von Köln hab ich mir aus dem Internet besorgt.

----------

## ravage2k

cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@linuxtv.org:/cvs/linuxtv co dvb-apps

da ist ein tool namens tzap dabei. damit kannst du zum entsprechenden sender tunen.

ich hab mir für xine folgendes script gebaut:

```

#!/bin/sh

touch nohup.out

nohup tzap -r $1 2>&1 > /dev/null &

sleep 1

xine stdin://mpeg2 < /dev/dvb0.dvr0 > /dev/null

killall -9 tzap 2>&1>/dev/null

rm nohup.out 2>&1>/dev/null

```

Aufruf wäre dann z.B. "dvb ProSieben &".

Die channels.conf sucht tzap in ~/.tzap wenn nicht anders angegeben.

Statt xine kann man natürlich auch mplayer nehmen. Ich benutze xine weil es deinterlacing kann.

Auch dein device hat evtl. einen anderen namen, da ich udev benutze.

----------

